# Guitar Pro 5 help - Deleting a measure



## mtillem (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone know how to delete a measure in Guitar Pro 5? I've tried the empty command, cut, <del> and searching their help. I'm about to google it but yall kick ass and usually get me a better answer in less time than Google, because yall are badasses here. Sorry had to hype our egos.

But seriously, I just bought Guitar Pro 5 and I really like it except learning all these little things is...well it sucks. Just switched from PowerTab, good free software but midi sounds suck and doesn't do everything.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 16, 2010)

Good question. I'm pretty sure you can't. Luckily, you can delete MULTIPLE measures, so go to the bar in question, press Cntrl+Insert to insert a new bar, highlight BOTH bars, and press Cut


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 16, 2010)

left click on that measure, then right click and click "Cut" a screen will come up that says "Cut" and then Bars (whichever measure it is) to (same). just click Ok, and it will cut out that one measure. you can make the two numbers higher to cut out measures starting with that one, so say your on measure 4 and ONLY want to cut that measure, it should say "4 to 4" or if you want to cut 4 through 6 "4 to 6".


----------



## Winspear (Mar 16, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> left click on that measure, then right click and click "Cut" a screen will come up that says "Cut" and then Bars (whichever measure it is) to (same). just click Ok, and it will cut out that one measure. you can make the two numbers higher to cut out measures starting with that one, so say your on measure 4 and ONLY want to cut that measure, it should say "4 to 4" or if you want to cut 4 through 6 "4 to 6".



Great, thanks! Why did I never try to Cut WITHOUT highlighting the bar first


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 16, 2010)

Why did you buy GP5? GP6 is coming out in less than a month


----------



## avenger (Mar 16, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> Why did you buy GP5? GP6 is coming out in less than a month


 Does it support 8 stringed instruments?

Also it will be cracked in a day or so anyhow....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 16, 2010)

avenger said:


> Does it support 8 stringed instruments?
> 
> Also it will be cracked in a day or so anyhow....



The word is that GP6 will support 8 strings.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 16, 2010)

avenger said:


> Also it will be cracked in a day or so anyhow....








I would not say such things if I were youuuu


----------



## avenger (Mar 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The word is that GP6 will support 8 strings.


 Cool I wonder what other goodies it will contain.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 16, 2010)

avenger said:


> Cool I wonder what other goodies it will contain.



There's a whole thread on it somewhere around here.


----------



## ubarhax (Mar 16, 2010)

its easier to just double click anywhere in the measure then ctrl+x

you should see me work with GP5 haha i have it down


----------

